
Come and Take It: “disintermediating the state,” one 3D-printed gun at a time - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/10/come-and-take-it-how-cody-wilson-became-americas-3d-printing-gunsmith/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Come and unprint it?

